# Couple fun photos



## 13mpg (Jan 8, 2018)

Here are a couple photos that are fun to look at for just a few seconds lol. The walnut was peeling up from the aluminum base plate. As I was working the walnut veneer the aluminum plate came up and off. Luckily the walnut was still glued in a few places and stayed lined up. Out to the shop to get some stuff and glue. Also while taking out the dash and old Sears stereo I decided to see why Rush Limbaugh sounded so poor. Yuck this is why. New duals speaker going in this weekend.


----------



## Bredfan (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm surprised you got ANY sound out of that thing - wow. I have the "wood grain" sticker in my garage waiting for winter... Too much driving this summer and Fall to be pulling the dash apart...

If you finished, let's see the installed, completed job!


----------

